# Problem In Reinstalling Quick Heal Anti Virus



## Ritesh Pradhan (Jun 29, 2008)

i have activated my quick heal anti virus but due to some problem in computer i have uninstall it but when i reinstall anti virus the message comes wba server not found contact [email protected]se help me to reinstall my quickheal anti virus 2008.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Quick Heal is not an AV many of us here will be familiar with.

Seems to me the thing to do would be to contact the activation address you've been given.

Here is their FAQ page:

http://www.quickheal.co.in/support.asp


----------

